

Mobile-Initiated payments: a possible solution (maybe) - nicwise
http://www.fastchicken.co.nz/2012/10/24/more-on-payments-a-possible-mobile-payment-solution/

======
nicwise
Mostly a discussion topic, tho with a workable flow (assuming I didn't miss
anything stupid).

